# Penn 706z or spinfisher 7500? and why?



## flipper1 (Dec 2, 2013)

I'm 18 years old from Atlanta, GA. I've been fishing since i was about 9. I fish for kings and spanish at the Navarre pier. I plan on buying a new reel and can't decide whether i want to buy the Spinfisher v 7500 by Penn, or the 706z series by Penn. HELP ME DECIDE.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Penn 706 no question.


----------



## flipper1 (Dec 2, 2013)

706z v. 704z?


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

706z this year was my first year fishing a 706 I had been fishing 650ssm' s for a few years and I love the 706!


----------



## noodlez94 (Mar 27, 2013)

You can get a decent 706 or the older 706z cheaper then the new ones that just came out and I love the greenies a lot more for some reason but that what I would go with easy maintenance and and too maintain


----------



## pacecountryboy (Feb 27, 2012)

706 is the way to go


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

I have them both,and have to say I prefer the 706..It comes down to which one you're more comfortable with. Myself I like my older 706's better than the newer ones.Best of luck and remember nothing beats your own research..


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I would get the 706. The Spinfisher V is just too heavy and not needed for pier fishing. If you were surf fishing and pier fishing I would say the Spinfisher V.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

If you need to freespool any fish the manual bail is the only way to go....
If you don't know how to fish with one.....LEARN.....706Z....is the obvious choice IMO.....


----------



## MrFish49 (Jun 30, 2012)

706 or 704 whatever you can come by.


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

Guess Ill be the oddball. I say spinfisher V. Nothing wrong with the 706 but the spinfisher is a more versatile reel. Completely sealed and thats no joke. You can punish it and its gonna stay dry and sand free on the inside. The drag is top notch. Its made from solid materials and has a ton of awesome features. I understand the nostalgia of the 706, i love them too. However, if I was only gonna trust ONE reel, it would be the spinfisher. I have the V4500, V5500 and the V10500 for sharks and well just cause its cool. I took them apart recently for maintenance after a season of surf and kayak fishing and the factory greese looked brand new, not a single grain of sand. So if you want the hipster cool factor, and they are awesome reels too, go 706. If you want utility and versatility go spinfisher. Cant loose either way. JMO


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

706 by far once u use a 706 or any manual real u will love it especialy for pier fishing u can free spool when u get a bite or when your jig is falling to a cobe they are overpriced these days but any noviice can fix them easy


----------

